
'Stereotype Threat': Why Women Quit Science Jobs - knowtheory
http://www.npr.org/2012/07/12/156664337/stereotype-threat-why-women-quit-science-jobs
======
tgrass
I imagine this article being read in 100 years like we might read about black
bile causing melancholy.

~~~
asdkl234890
Why? I think this is a real psychological effect. Humans are not Vulcans. I
think a similar psychological effect also works with minorities. Or really
anyone about whom stereotypes exist.

This is interesting in terms of game theory. Where the very existence of a
stereotype makes ending that stereotype harder.

------
pbhjpbhj
Yet we've heard recently that those who're reminded how good they are at a
subject perform less effectively ... wouldn't that be an opposite result for
men who were aware of a gender based performance stereotype?

Also, I'm hoping they looked at situations with opposite performance
stereotypes to confirm their results?

